# Grand Suites at Caravanserai St. Maarten



## nolife (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone heard any bankruptcy rumors concerning the Caravanserai in St. Maarten? We haven't heard anything at all from them since an email last summer looking for a debit card to keep on file so they could auto-bill the maintenance fees. So far this year I have not received any invoice for maintenance or any correspondence at all. I also came across an RCI Member Review page which stated "This resort is no longer available." Any TUG members hear anything at all? Anyone stayed at the resort recently?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is a newspaper article from August:  http://www.todaysxm.com/2013/08/12/financial-problems-drive-sale-caravanserai-resort/


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2014)

nolife said:


> Anyone heard any bankruptcy rumors concerning the Caravanserai in St. Maarten? We haven't heard anything at all from them since an email last summer looking for a debit card to keep on file so they could auto-bill the maintenance fees. So far this year I have not received any invoice for maintenance or any correspondence at all. I also came across an RCI Member Review page which stated "This resort is no longer available." Any TUG members hear anything at all? Anyone stayed at the resort recently?



You will find many threads on this subject over on the St Maarten portion
Of Travel Talk Online http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin&page=0


----------



## nolife (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## wise one (Mar 16, 2014)

I noticed that the above newspaper article is from August 2013, so maybe newer information is available.  Does anyone have a link to more recent information?

Doing a search tonight using my RCI weeks account, I found that there are 112 units available for trade between 19 Apr 2014 and 22 Nov 2014.  The number of credits needed run from 10 to 23.  The ones at 23 are in April 2014 and many of the units have had their credit values decreased because they are "on sale."

So I guess the idea that "This resort is no longer available." is not accurate.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 17, 2014)

Plenty of availability at Caravanserai on the points side. The last I read it is supposed to be auctioned off. Doesn't necessarily mean BK. The one resort I know that is no longer avail to trade into is Sapphire. From everything I've read lately that's probably a good thing.


----------



## ChuckinNJ (Mar 29, 2014)

From Jeff Berger SMX Weeky News...
Caravanserai Timeshare Resort Apparently Sold To Three US Investors
Senior people working inside the beleaguered Caravanserai Timeshare Resort told us last week that it has been sold to a group of three American investors. As of Friday night when we wrote this story there was no confirmation of that, and there was also no cancellation of the April 2 scheduled auction of the property.


----------



## ChuckinNJ (Mar 29, 2014)

*Not paying maint fees*

:annoyed:I have not paid maintenance fees for the resort for years because my unit isn't available. I have owned there for many many years, before it was destroyed and the new buildings started construction.  If I pay my fee I'll get my points to use for any exchange in the world but because I own other TS I don't need these points right now.  RCI doesn't know what is going on at that resort. Every time I speak to an RCI rep they don't know anything so why should I pay my fee.  The resort has not paid its bills, can't pay the bank, can't get the casino...Auction in Feb never happened because no interest in it. Another is set for April 3 but as I posted above it may have been bought a few days ago. I am hoping that when the resort finally does resolve their financial problem the new owners want to buy me out for a better amt than before...last time before the re-construction they offered .10¢ on the dollar for my 1 BR 2 bath unit.


----------



## nolife (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is some big news concerning The Grand Suites at Caravanserai Beach Resort. All timeshare agreements have been annulled according to an email we received and a copy of same I received at the resort on Oct.16 of this year. I will be posting links from The Daily Herald reporting on the auction that was finally held in August. I will  post a copy of the letter which outlines what happened at the auction and what the new owner is offering.
Here is the first link:

http://www.thedailyherald.com/index...nonymous-buyer&catid=1:islands-news&Itemid=54


----------



## nolife (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is a second link from the Daily Herald:

http://www.thedailyherald.com/index...ights-annulled&catid=1:islands-news&Itemid=54

You can do a search on the Daily Herald web site. Input "Caravanserai" as the search term.


----------



## nolife (Oct 26, 2014)

*Alegria Real Estate B.V.*

If you check out the articles in The Daily Herald, it appears the St. Maarten Tourism Ministry is getting into the situation. If the new owner's policy has any legal basis, we stand to lose a $16,000 investment. I have attached a copy of the letter in this posting. All owners should read it and consider what is being offered by Alegria Real Estate B.V. I feel the offer is poor compensation for the loss of my timeshare. For one thing, there will be no exchange possibilities or RCI points anymore. I am looking for a way to express my dissatisfaction to the Tourism Ministry and hope all TUG members do the same.


----------



## Mpant (Dec 9, 2014)

*Alegria (Caravanserai) and RCi exchanges*

Please be advised that Alegria will not honor RCI exchanges that were for Caravanserai
Contact RCI to make other arrangements


----------

